# The use of rubber bands?



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I have seen some pictures of maltese with the rubbers bands in their hair around their mouth and on top of the head in bunches. Why do they do that?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think the ones around their face/mouth are to keep the hair clean and dry when they are in long coats...but just my thinking...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you taking about this?


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 27 2005, 08:33 AM
> *Are you taking about this?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


No, I think that is called crackering? It is suppose to make the hair grow longer. JMM has a website for her maltese at www.jamimaltese.com and shows the maltese named Mickey with pictures of rubber bands on top of his head and around the mouth. I don't know who to post a picture yet in the body of this reply, so I can't show you.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

It's actually called wrapping, not crackering. The rubber bands are just one way to keep the hair out of the dog's eyes and to make sure that his beard hair does not get dirty and/or accidentally chewed on. It doesn't make the hair grow longer, it helps to keep the hair up and out of the way so it doesn't break.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Banding the face hair does two things:

1. Keeps it out of stuff.

2. Keeps it from breaking off. 

Jonathan likes to rip at Mikey's face hair, so I often keep Mikey's face banded. 

Multiple bands in the top knot is just practicality. When it gets to a certain length, you need to band multiple sections to hold it all back.

Wrapping, if the dog leaves them in and it is done right, encourages coat growth because it saves the ends of the coat. Many dogs like it and don't mind it at all as it is sort of like a puppy cut without the clipping. For many show dogs who damage their hair running around, wrapping protects it. 

Lemme get a picture of M partially wrapped...










Back half of him wrapped from a few years ago.


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 27 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Banding the face hair does two things:
> 
> 1. Keeps it out of stuff.
> ...


[/QUOTE]




Thank you so much for the information. This is very interesting to me.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Jackie, I think she wanted to see a picture of Mikey's face with the rubber bands on it. I know I have seen that one somewhere. Can you post that one? I think he might have had a french braid for a top knot too but I could be wrong.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Banded top knot and face


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awww how gorgeous! All grown up yet eating a magic marker (just like a true puppy)! sweet









Do you remove those bands every night? Or is this something you only do on bath day or when doing something special? do you ever leave them in at night? just curious.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

JMM what is your suggestion for lip hair? I don't know what else to call it its right above his top lip and it gets stuck on his tongue when he gives kisses. Tunder is constantly licking and when his tongue is out you see it flat on his tongue.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I change all bands and redo the top knot daily when I brush. They stay in all night. 

I use small scissors and cut that bit of hair off. Mikey gets some that comes over his nose similarly and I cut that, too.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

JMM-wow your baby is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree! JMM - Mikey is beautiful!!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 28 2005, 05:28 PM
> *I change all bands and redo the top knot daily when I brush. They stay in all night.
> 
> I use small scissors and cut that bit of hair off. Mikey gets some that comes over his nose similarly and I cut that, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57756*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for adding the info about how often you remove the rubber bands. I was just about to ask that when I read your post.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks, guys! He just had another surgery so his coat is not quite as nice as it normally is...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mikey is truly breathtaking!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

JMM , Love your website. Very informative


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the information. Yes was wondering about banding the top knot and the mouth hairs, and how often it is to be done. I've always cut the hairs around Tobi's face, but now want it to grow. The hair on his head is long, but I want to let his face hair grow so that I can incorporate it with his head hair to start make top knots.


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 28 2005, 01:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Wow! Just Gorgeous! Im growing Bushi's hair back now, but it never got that long...... any Tips?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I find it the ends are broken, then the coat doesn't grow well. Brushing technique is often a clincher for growing coat. If his breeder is nearby, grooming lessons in person can really help. Also, the less carpet they are on the better. I found no stairs made a difference as our carpeted stairs seem to break a lot of coat. Basically it is correct brushing technique and keeping him off surfaces that break the hair. Our entire downstairs where the dogs are allowed is hardwood and pergo so its not a problem. I also keep him off the wet grass (stays on the deck on wet days).


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 1 2005, 10:36 AM
> *I find it the ends are broken, then the coat doesn't grow well. Also brushing technique is often a clincher for growing coat. If his breeder is nearby, grooming lessons in person can really help. Also, the less carpet they are on the better. I also found no stairs made a difference as our carpeted stairs seem to break a lot of coat. Basically it is correct brushing technique and keeping him off surfaces that break the hair. Our entire downstairs where the dog are allowed is hardwood and pergo so its not a problem. I also keep him off the wet grass (stays on the deck on wet days).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58602*


[/QUOTE]

Wow! He is Flawless....! I bet a lot of people thinks he's a Girl. I love the Top knots Style on Maltese boys and Girls.... People Just dont Know about the Style of the Breed........ The Worst comment i Heard was Im turning my male dog into a ***...........







Go Figure....LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just tell people he's a boy and ignore it. A hairy white dog is always going to get called a girl first. Most people have the common courtesy to ask and those that don't I simply respond that HIS name is Mikey and they figure it out. The area we live in has a very large gay and lesbian community so I haven't dealt with comments like that.


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the same problem with Tobi. They are alway tellling me what a beautiful girl he is, I just politely say that he's a boy. I never had anybody make a comment like that either, they just corrective themselves and say that he's beautiful. But thanks again JMM for the information and especially the pictures, they really help alot. 

Donna


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree that Mikey is a beautiful...or should I say handsome....dog. You know, when my daughter was a baby, she could be dressed in pink, with a bow in her hair, in a pink stroller with a pink blanket and people would still tell me what handsome little boy I had. I think people are just basically out of it. To me it was obvious, but I guess to others...


----------

